
Linux 4.3 Released - jrepin
https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/11/1/202
======
udev
Not strictly pertinent, but...

Am I the only one surprised to see this kind of work done on a Sunday?

I have nothing against it, but just considering work vs family context.

~~~
gizmo686
The weekend is largely useful as a means of coordination in companies, as they
often prefer all workers to take off at the same time. Given Linus's work
arrangement, he has no particular reason to prefer taking off on the
traditional weekend.

